# Newbie here, how do I start mining?



## TommyB (Mar 11, 2021)

So I have a gaming PC that isn't doing much gaming and I have an AMD RX 5600 XT GPU, looking on minerstat it say's that I can make a daily profit of around £3.30 mining ethereum which whilst not the best it still equates to around £90 profit a month, my question is, where do I get started? I have a dual boot Windows 10/Ubuntu setup, I can provide my bios for tweaking and lower power usage, but I just don't know how I actually set it up to mine, there are talks of pools and algorithms, wallets etc I just want to put this little bad boy GPU to use and mine me some coin, etherium seems to be the most profitable btw, I just need to know where to go and how to get started


----------



## yotano211 (Mar 12, 2021)

TommyB said:


> So I have a gaming PC that isn't doing much gaming and I have an AMD RX 5600 XT GPU, looking on minerstat it say's that I can make a daily profit of around £3.30 mining ethereum which whilst not the best it still equates to around £90 profit a month, my question is, where do I get started? I have a dual boot Windows 10/Ubuntu setup, I can provide my bios for tweaking and lower power usage, but I just don't know how I actually set it up to mine, there are talks of pools and algorithms, wallets etc I just want to put this little bad boy GPU to use and mine me some coin, etherium seems to be the most profitable btw, I just need to know where to go and how to get started


I would say for you, its best to use nicehash.


----------



## TommyB (Mar 12, 2021)

yotano211 said:


> I would say for you, its best to use nicehash.


So I'm using nicehash RN and I have undervolted and underclocked my GPU, overclocked the VRAM and it's running at about 107w and nicehash is telling me that it's about $4 a day, wasn't there a thread on here with some guy who was offering bios mods for mining? I've tried to find it but haven't been able to for some reason  I'm sure I can eek out a little bit more performance and lower power consumption


----------



## qubit (Mar 12, 2021)

What's noise like from the card? Does it have noticeable coil whine and the fan running loud due to the intensity of the calculations?


----------



## TommyB (Mar 12, 2021)

qubit said:


> What's noise like from the card? Does it have noticeable coil whine and the fan running loud due to the intensity of the calculations?


It's got idle fan until 60c I think? so leaving it on auto the GPU and hotspot were like 80c/84c and the vram (at least according to GPU-Z was 100c) now with a fan curve, it's running at 62/64c GPU/hotspot and 82c vram, no coil whine


----------



## ThrashZone (Mar 12, 2021)

Hi,
I created the usb flash drive linux os version never used it though so not sure what it would do a day/...
Seemed easier than dealing with windows av issues.


----------



## TommyB (Mar 12, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> I created the usb flash drive linux os version never used it though so not sure what it would do a day/...
> Seemed easier than dealing with windows av issues.


I'm tempted to do that as I'm using Ubuntu more than Windows lately, but obviously just downloading and running the .exe was easier than creating another bootable USB drive and setting up the OS, no real issues with Windows defender apart from the constant notifications, just clicked on them as they arised and allowed to run on the PC as opposed to block/quarantine, also turned off real time protection


----------



## ThrashZone (Mar 12, 2021)

Hi,
For linux someone posted this to me a while back never tried it though
If you want to overclock your Nvidia card set coolbits to 8
with the command below and install greenwithenvy for a nice GUI.

sudo nvidia-xconfig --cool-bits=8


----------



## TommyB (Mar 12, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> For linux someone posted this to me a while back never tried it though
> If you want to overclock your Nvidia card set coolbits to 8
> with the command below and install greenwithenvy for a nice GUI.
> ...


As I have an AMD card it's not applicable for me right now, but something to take note of, slowly still trying to get to grips with terminal commands and truthfully most of them are just as you have posted in that if I want to do something in terminal it usually starts with me searching for it and just copying and pasting commands to acheive what I want as opposed to actually learning the code and typing it out manually


----------



## ThrashZone (Mar 12, 2021)

Hi,
Yeah sorry forgot you were using amd 
It should have similar code though

The NH usb os does it's own thing it's for mining farms so it may have a performance switch or not ?


----------

